# best friends?



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

or is it an odd couple? Way too cute!
http://pbh2.blogspot.com/2009/04/chimp-makes-friends-with-white-tiger.html


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2009)

Aw, totally adorable


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

When associations like this happen, one always wonders, "What if..."


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2009)

That is very cute and adorable but as soon the tiger matures, it will surely change.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 13, 2009)

They said it wouldn't be long before the tiger gets too big & they'll have to seperate.
BUT ........ 
how about the elephant & the dog that are best friends? The story was on one of those news programs. Both are at an animal sanctuary, in Texas, if I remember right.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> They said it wouldn't be long before the tiger gets too big & they'll have to seperate.
> BUT ........
> how about the elephant & the dog that are best friends? The story was on one of those news programs. Both are at an animal sanctuary, in Texas, if I remember right.



Anything is possible Rose. Logic would dictate that they won't get along eventually, but animals are more "intelligent" than most give them credit for. I voting for marriage in their future!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's a new one that was sent to me - grabs at the heart strings!
http://www.petplace.com/dog-videos.aspx?p=137&utm_source=dogcrazynews001et&u


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

That is pretty amazing and sad at the same time...

Robert


----------

